# Finishing Tabletop with Satin Finish



## Thanos_Tj (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello to everyone! I hope you like this tabletop I made for a family friend. I want to find a good durable finish for it since it will be used as a dining table. My friend specified she wants a Satin finish. Initially I was going to use Arm-R-Seal but since it has a drying time of 30 days I don't want to have her wait that long. I've used Walrus Oil and Odie's Oil in the past for a Satin look on other tables but I don't want to risk it on a dining table. I am thinking to get spray lacquer today and make a few tests. Any ideas or advices ?









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would use a pre-cat clear satin lacquer with an HVLP gun. Sherwin Williams or General would work. Be sure to use a sander sealer first. If you can't find it locally you can get it off Amazon. You can probably see it in use on Youtube.
Duracoat Pre-Catalyzed Lacquer Satin 40 Sheen Gal - - AmazonSmile


----------



## NullResults (Jul 12, 2021)

Can't help on the technical side but that looks beautiful!


----------

